# That's MY toy



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry don't want to bore you all but Clare and Karen asked for more video....

Excuse the garden/patio...in anticipation of the forthcoming building work!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1mExpZ0Oxo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it .. thanks for sharing ... 

Never to many Betty & Ted photos or videos .. keep them coming


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, I love it! Betty is so funny, she really want Ted to play with her. Bless her! They are prefect for each other. Will be so interesting to see if the dynamic changes as he gets bigger...

By the way, out of interest, how much has Betty been itching since Ted's arrival?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, Betty so wants him to go and play on the grass!! He seems to get half way and then forget where he is going!! Lovely video colin- I had Lola and 3 puppies sat here listening!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie

The steps up to the lawn are still a bit of a challenge...he can do it but sometimes he just cant be bothered to make the effort!!

Clare

Still itching but forgets to have her leg nibbling session first thing in the morning as the action is really full on!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, that's good, one less itching session to worry about!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog sitter came round today..she is still convinced a lot of it is habit/excitment...Betty had been quite good today but as soon as she came in and Betty got excited she started to scratch...same thing happened when I visited Betty whilst she was at Sarah's so who knows...i'm just trying not to get so stressed about it these days. I am awaiting results of the blood allergy testing I had done last Friday so will be interesting to see what(if anything ) that shows...this is the final thing to try so after that I am just going to have to accept that she is just an itchy dog!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Katie
> 
> *The steps up to the lawn are still a bit of a challenge...he can do it but sometimes he just cant be bothered to make the effort!!*
> Clare
> ...


Typical boy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cute pair! Betty seems to be enjoying having a new friend  I am so glad it is going well. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> My dog sitter came round today..she is still convinced a lot of it is habit/excitment...Betty had been quite good today but as soon as she came in and Betty got excited she started to scratch...same thing happened when I visited Betty whilst she was at Sarah's so who knows...i'm just trying not to get so stressed about it these days. I am awaiting results of the blood allergy testing I had done last Friday so will be interesting to see what(if anything ) that shows...this is the final thing to try so after that I am just going to have to accept that she is just an itchy dog!!


Good luck with the test results, colin, let us know. Perhaps that's it....you just have to ignore it and try not worry about it. If she's not hurting herself and is generally well then so be it. I think you've tried so hard to fix it and there's not a lot more you can do.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think that sounds like a good plan Colin ... like Clare said if she is not in pain or hurting herself, then what will be will be .. just a habit maybe ???!!!! 

I just hope having Ted around and keeping her busy that she may do it less and less until she eventually stops .. that would be wonderful


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> What a cute pair! Betty seems to be enjoying having a new friend  I am so glad it is going well. x


They are very funny together...Betty has the upper hand on their play fighting at the moment but Ted will be bigger than her for sure so she'd better watch out!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Think that sounds like a good plan Colin ... like Clare said if she is not in pain or hurting herself, then what will be will be .. just a habit maybe ???!!!!
> 
> I just hope having Ted around and keeping her busy that she may do it less and less until she eventually stops .. that would be wonderful


Yes thats what I keep having to tell myself....

Hopefully with Ted and growing up and not being so excitable may all help...I hope so....i have tried everything for my little bbk


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Betty is such a Tease - finding a toy to entice Ted - then saying "chase me, chase me" in doggy talk! It is honestly exactly how Treacle was with Clyde - she teased him all of the time - now it is the other way round - poor treacle wants to rest and he won't leave her alone!
must be the best thing you have done Colin?
Keep the photos and videos coming - just love them x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Keep the photos and videos coming - just love them x


Yes keep them coming, love these updates!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love your videos x

Does he have little white patches on his back paws?


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Awww Colin, their such a delight to watch. Betty seems to be very excited & pleased to have a Play pal. She's very patient with him. Can't wait for another Cockapoo meet when we can meet Ted Enjoy them, two are fab!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Love your videos x
> 
> Does he have little white patches on his back paws?


Yes, he has a White bit on his chin, chest and two back paws....very cute x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Betty is such a Tease - finding a toy to entice Ted - then saying "chase me, chase me" in doggy talk! It is honestly exactly how Treacle was with Clyde - she teased him all of the time - now it is the other way round - poor treacle wants to rest and he won't leave her alone!
> must be the best thing you have done Colin?
> Keep the photos and videos coming - just love them x


Early days but am loving having two...it just nice Betty has another dog to tease instead of me!!! I wonder if the tables will turn with my two...Betty is and always has been a little firecracker....Ted is soooo much calmer!!! Time wil tell


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Awww Colin, their such a delight to watch. Betty seems to be very excited & pleased to have a Play pal. She's very patient with him. Can't wait for another Cockapoo meet when we can meet Ted Enjoy them, two are fab!


Hi Sue,

There is another meet at Ashridge this weekend which we intend to go to...but perhaps a bit far for you..otherwise we will have to arrange another meet at the lookout x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the way Ted looks inside after having his drink. He looks like he's grown already! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so loving these videos Colin 
Fingers crossed for the blood test results.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this! I love the way Betty scampers off and the Ted follows!

I want them both!!!

X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is funny watching someone els's poos acting in exactly the same way yours does. That 'chase me' tactic is so familiar - I see it every day in my garden, too, when my neigbour's little bichon comes to play with Teddy . Lovely video of the two of them.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, trust me to comment on your test thread rather than the main one eep:

Still its a great video so worth commenting twice


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the video Colin


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

This is just way way WAY too cute! Oh goodness, why can't I live on a farm (and win the lottery) so I can have a herd of cockapoos!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this Colin - Betty looks like she is really enjoying having a little brother  x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Colin, it's my daughters birthday this weekend so won't be able to do the meet. But if there's another at the lookout count us in have fun!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't apologise for another video Colin! They are so comical, Betty really cares for Ted already, supervising him and showing him where the toys are kept. So cute!! Keep em coming!! 
Also good to hear Betty's itching is slightly less, let's hope she continues along that path.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is lovely! I like the way he stops for a drink and makes her wait. It does look like thirsty work!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Ted has Betty totally sussed! He makes a 'play ' of following her then loses interest and goes back to what he was originally doing she cannot resist and comes running! Wonder if Minton will do the same with Hattie? I expect so women may be able to multitask but men are streets ahead on getting what they want!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> so women may be able to multitask but men are streets ahead on getting what they want!


Definitely the case in my house lol! - although the tables are starting to turn now that I've become 'poo' obsessed. Forget handbags, puppies will do any day! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Definitely the case in my house lol! - although the tables are starting to turn now that I've become 'poo' obsessed. Forget handbags, puppies will do any day! 


You could always combine the two and put your puppy in a handbag! Minton will be a bag dog for a few weeks till his jabs kick in.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely surprise Colin, you have a few weeks away and come back to new babies, Ted looks like a lovely chunky boy and they look fabulous togehter love the video ... need to go and search out your other posts now x x


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it. I have two at home. One is a little girl pup. I'm visiting in Arizona and this really makes me miss her. Thanks for sharing!


----------

